# "Strange Inheritance" - $1 Million Texas model train layout



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

$1 Million Texas model train layout to be featured on TV show "Strange Inheritance" ... It airs Monday, Feb. 12, at 9:30 p.m. ET on the Fox Business Network.

http://www.foxbusiness.com/features...-model-train-set-texas-sized-inheritance.html


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

that would be great to win


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't read where it said that you could win it........?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

It is now scheduled to open july 18th


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

My friends at A.E.R. Group in Ludlow Ky. did the move, build, and set up.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I actually saw a video of this layout, years ago when it was still in their home. I never heard he passed away.....how sad.....


----------

